# punishing an empl.



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

okay so is what I am thinking, too harsh
i have had a crew leader working for me for about 9 months now ( not my best emploiee that is for sure ) but gets the job done 
one day last fall we had to go out early to clean up damage from irean. told them the day before the start time and everything the next morning him and the guy that rode in with him were a no show didnt answer the phone or text messages. they pull up as me and another guy were almost done the job saying how they never heard the alarm go off or phone ring. I gave them a verbal warn. and moved on fast forward to this week 
sunday evening he text me asking if we had MLK day off I told him no we were working as we had parking lots to clean up and businness were open then he said he was at his brothers in mass ( not letting me know he was leaving town and we are on call from NOV 1 to APR 30 so if we had a emergency call i would be screwed trying to get someone on his route in time ) he said he would head back that evning and be ready in the am 
at 330 am I try calling, no answer strait to voicemail, send several texts over an hr and a half ( in the mean time call in another guy who is payed hourly ( this guy is salery ) to do his route. At 10 min to 8 he texts me says hes almost home and will be coming in. I told him not to even bother. after thinking about it a few hrs and alowing myself to calm down a little i decided I should punish him by 1) giving him a written 2nd warn ( third being walk out the door ) and 2) dock his pay what I had to pay the other guy to do his job 

dose this sound fair or do you guys think im way off base here or not hard enough on him 

thanks for the input


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All starts with your employee handbook.You need to put it in writing as to what will happen and put it in writing and have him sign it. Spend some money and have an employee handbook made up .Then go over it yourself with them and have them read it ,then sign a form that they understand the book. As for now put in writing what will happen if he does it again.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Its time for him to go! i put up with that from employees in the past and it ended up screwing me in the end. Once they get that additude tell them to hit the bricks. its not worth it, they will infect the other employees and just end up costing you more money.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

no call, no show, no job


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

At the least I would dock his pay what he would have made that day.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

First you need a handbook, you can't just make the rules up as you go. Second his last infraction was over a year ago? If so you really can't hold that against him. (I don't remember which storm happened when)


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

You can't dock his pay, that's illegal. Definitely do a written warning, the more people I employ the more I'm learning that as the state sees it, the employee is always right, and the employers have to protect themselves. I'd start looking for his replacement now though, it sounds like he's headed down the road to the unemployment line.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Post #2 x2


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

wizardsr;1417117 said:


> You can't dock his pay, that's illegal. Definitely do a written warning, the more people I employ the more I'm learning that as the state sees it, the employee is always right, and the employers have to protect themselves. I'd start looking for his replacement now though, it sounds like he's headed down the road to the unemployment line.


I disagree. If this salary paid employee used all of his sick days and then called in sick, would he still get his full weekly pay? I've had salary employees in the past and deducted 1/5 of the weekly pay when that happened.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

What Clark Lawn said. Get Rid of him, he will make sure it will cost you before he leaves. Sounds like if you discipline him in what ever form he gonna be in Payback Mode.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

thelettuceman;1417140 said:


> Post #2 x2


It was revelation as I was recovering from a dog bite.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I do have them sign off when they start working as to what is expected for behavior even as to 
How they act outside of work ( towards illegal activity ) if they are seen around town in my equipment 
They will be linked to me and how we do business so they sign a letter saying 
How they will act drive report on time and everything but as I read it it's not real set forth 
On punishment so that would be the gray area 
We do do six month evals and his last one wasn't outstanding 
As for an answer to lilweeds it wasn't over a year ago he has only worked for me for 
9 months and tropical storm irean hit aug 28 th so it was aug 30th when the late show was


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a sign in the shop garage that says "if you're on time, you're early. If you're on time, your'e late. If you're late, you're fired" They are all "at will" employees and I run a 3 strike rule. 

Id say write him up and start paying him hourly. Give your next guy in charge a chance to step it up and take control. Maybe the guy will realize his job is important to you and to himself?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

First off, discipline is probably a better word than punish. 

Second, if he isn't your best employee, why is he a leader?

Third, he violated company policy by not being available in the stated dated range.

Write him up, move him to hourly. Call him last.


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

2COR517;1417445 said:


> First off, discipline is probably a better word than punish.
> 
> Second, if he isn't your best employee, why is he a leader?
> 
> ...


Sound good to me


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Broom him, it's not worth the headaches. I hate to say it but employee's are disposable! I am lucky (finally) to have a decent crew so far but have had to give a sidewalk guy (A.K.A. drama queen) the "last chance" speech. I hate disrespect to me or the company and to me thats a big F you.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

FIRED

when it comes to winter, unless your awesome.and its an extreme circumstance. one chance. they all get warned in the fall and sign the packet.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

grandview;1417173 said:


> It was revelation as I was recovering from a dog bite.


How many stitches .... and are you the employee that is being discussed ???


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I make it clear to my employees, "if I have to do your job I dont need you", sound,s to me like you had to do his job. Send him packing! NH is an at will state we do not need any reason to fire an employee unless we have a ploicy, I would check state law before having any dicipline policy, sometimes they can bite you.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

NO PAYCHECK for YOU!!!!....... come back......ONE WEEK!!


----------

